# Why wont my avatar work?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

For the last few days I've been having problems with the avatars.

I try and load a new one and get the error: The avatar filetype must be .jpg, .gif or .png

.......and it is!

I get the same whether loading from my PC or my personnal webspace on my ISP.

I did manage to successfully upload one earlier but have since had the red cross in place of the avatar which, in properties, shows it's located at: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/im ... 8ed572.jpg


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And now it is! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Don't touch that dial.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

bit blurred thought, but given the circumstances we'll let you off  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Had to concentrate on the other cars on the track though mate! :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Mines doing the same i just tried changing my avatar and now it won't work and i cant even upload the old one that was working :!: bloody hackers theres been nothing but problems since :x


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Still not working have has the method for uploading an Avatar changed :?:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

When testing DXNs new avator only linking to it by providing the URL worked. Uploading the file threw an error whatever file type was used.

Try uploading it somewhere or on the TT gallery and providing the URL in your profile section.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

cheers will do


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

see this works  thanks fellas


----------

